# How Hard a trade is The Victorian Villages?



## Aviator621 (Aug 25, 2013)

My parents want to stay at The Victorian Villages, Niagara-on-the-Lake in Sept 2014 for their anniversary. II says it is limited exchange availability, so wanted to know if anyone could provide realistic expectations as to whether this exchange is doable or not--thanks!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 25, 2013)

September is still wine season and fall foliage is coming in.  I doubt it will be a high deposit month.  You can only put in a request and hope to get lucky.  But it is a small resort and I would have a back up plan, like a hotel in Niagara or a BB in St Catherines, or Niagara on the Lake or something in that area.


----------



## momeason (Aug 25, 2013)

It is Victorian Villas and it is lovely. We stayed there on an easy exchange last May. It was from the developer's first II deposit. there were only 3 fractional ownership units..two 1 bedroom, one 2 bedroom last May. The remainder of the units were operated as a hotel. Not many had found the resort on II at the time

We adored the town. There are Band Bs everywhere. Also theatre and wineries, bike paths and of course the falls. I would love to go again but we will probably never score the Victorian Villas again. 
No pool, small gym.


----------



## Aviator621 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, that was what I was afraid of. Well, I'll try and see if we get lucky, but will start working on a backup plan.


----------

